# Newbie Fishing Central OH



## ChrisTechMech (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm a newbie to fishing. Grew up in Columbus and went fishing a hand full of times as a child tethered to a tree with my dad shooting for blue gill. :F Trying to pick up fishing now on my own. I'm really only familiar to Alum Creek, which seems to get hit pretty heavily.

I'm interested in using lures, getting out to different areas (exclusively bank fishing), and fishing for something other than pan fish. I busted my dad's old med action rod (hopefully to be replaced soon) and am left with an old UL spin caster. I got started later in the summer last year with no results. Hoping to change that this year around spawning time. Any advice for a bank fisher looking for anything but pan fish?


----------



## aboynamdsue (Apr 14, 2012)

Get your wallet out and go buy a good rod and reel. I'm a tight a$$ and used cheapies forever (Shakespear and the like) a good rod and reel do make a difference. Then get ready for the real hit in the mouth all the lures; all the good ones are $8-$9 apiece. And you're probably going to loose $100 worth of them just learning how and where to throw them. 

Get you some shad raps (I think they are SR-7s), x-raps, smithwicks, and some of your basic jigheads (1/16th and 1/8 ounce) and grubs (big bite baits makes some good ones). Mostly every fisherman in Central Ohio fishes Buckeye and DC with this stuff. That ought to get you started.

Lastly, nobody is going to tell you where to go, what to do, or where they are biting at. You just have to go out and fish and do a lot of research. You're not going to go once a month and get on them. Once, twice a week, and you'll pick it up. Fishing is definitely not free I could buy fish cheaper than what I pay trying to catch them. Good luck.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I know ya said no "pan fish", but here soon there will be some damn good crappie action in the shallow waters. Some of my best spot on alum can be accessed by foot in the spring and fished from shore. Slip bobber a couple split shot a shank hook an minnow, Cheshire market will take great care of ya! Can't beat the action when ya find em. I always catch a few saugeye targeting crappie as well. And have even hooked into and landed a small Muskie, plus catfish, carp etc. Alum can get tough at times I'll admit, but just explore. I fish it from a boat now which has made a difference.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

A good start would be doing a search in this thread. Enter key words in the search tool. You'll find lots of information on tactics, presentations etc for bass and saugeye. Lots of very good information has already been shared.


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

I am a newbie too. and the earlier advice about just getting out and exploringis so right. I'll give you a spot, Scioto Park below is the O'Shaughnessy damn. when the water warms up you can wear an old pair of tennis shoes or water socks and wade that whole area. I have done really well on smallmouth bass out there. Green color tubs and small craw imitation cranks have been really good for me. the way I explore the creek on river is the just drive up and down and look for a spot you can have access. Good luck my man


----------



## ChrisTechMech (Mar 23, 2014)

I was thinking about hitting the Scioto somewhere and possibly Three Creeks. I haven't tried any wading yet but I hope to this summer when it warms up. I went to Brings twice last year and successfully lost a few lures. One was a brand new football shaped brown jig with a chartreuse skirt 1/4 oz. Lost it on the second cast during my lunch break. SMH. Had to go back to Dick's that night. Haha! 

I've almost lost quite a few jigs trying to flip them off the bottom around rocks and stumps. I guess that the name of the game.

I thought about going for crappie when bass gets slow. I was hopeful last Sunday when my neighbor at Alum got a good sized muskie.


----------



## ChrisTechMech (Mar 23, 2014)

As far as rod and reel, I'm looking at around $60 for now. I'm considering a med action, fast tip, 6 ball bearing Pflueger. Remodeling the bathroom and expecting the third child. Not much play money left.


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

I found out all too well you are gonna lose a lot of lures.the bass hide and cover to get to the cover you gotta take chances. Congrats on the 3rd child


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

The scioto is my go to if I just want to catch some fish. I've had good success almost all year round just using a 1/8 (my buddy prefers 1/4 ounce I think it's to heavy) jig with a 3 inch twisty tail on it and those are pretty cheap compared to all the x raps other things of that nature


----------



## ChrisTechMech (Mar 23, 2014)

kayaker189 said:


> ...Congrats on the 3rd child


Thank you.


----------



## ChrisTechMech (Mar 23, 2014)

wallen34 said:


> The scioto is my go to if I just want to catch some fish. I've had good success almost all year round just using a 1/8 (my buddy prefers 1/4 ounce I think it's to heavy) jig with a 3 inch twisty tail on it and those are pretty cheap compared to all the x raps other things of that nature


I'll definitely be trying the Scioto then.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

I haven't been down to look at it since Wednesday but it was still kinda high and pretty muddy. I'm hoping it clears up soon so I can try and get my first smallie of the year


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

You can also try below Griggs once the weather starts to warm for Smallmouth, Rockbass, Whitebass are in there in the spring, Rapalas , Wee Craws, and twistertails should work.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

ChrisTechMech said:


> I was thinking about hitting the Scioto somewhere and possibly Three Creeks. I haven't tried any wading yet but I hope to this summer when it warms up. I went to Brings twice last year and successfully lost a few lures. One was a brand new football shaped brown jig with a chartreuse skirt 1/4 oz. Lost it on the second cast during my lunch break. SMH. Had to go back to Dick's that night. Haha!
> 
> I've almost lost quite a few jigs trying to flip them off the bottom around rocks and stumps. I guess that the name of the game.
> 
> I thought about going for crappie when bass gets slow. I was hopeful last Sunday when my neighbor at Alum got a good sized muskie.


Griggs is an excellent spot for smallies and when I went I caught quite a few stripers as well. I actually didn't do well at all when I went to three creeks, I got some bites but I didn't land a single bass which is pretty unusual for waters around here. I heard there was a fish kill within a few years there that probably hurt the fishery.


----------



## ChrisTechMech (Mar 23, 2014)

What's a fish kill?


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

ChrisTechMech said:


> What's a fish kill?


It's when some circumstance kills a bunch of fish in an area. For example there's a fish kill every winter which can be really big or really small depending on how harsh the winter is. Things like algae blooms or droughts are some other examples.

As for non-panfish, have you considered catfish and carp? 

A lot of people will scoff at fishing for carp, but consider this.....According to the DNR the average Ohio LMB weighs 1.3 lbs. Meanwhile the average Ohio carp weighs 11.5 lbs. You're going to get a hell of a lot more "fight" from a very average carp even than from an above average LMB. I've pulled in carp up to 42 lbs.

On the other hand fishing for channel cats and carp requires very little skill. A hook baited with canned corn and a slip sinker is all you need.....So it all depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

ChrisTechMech said:


> What's a fish kill?


Well there are a few types of events that cause a fish kill
A) Something in the environment changes. Can be caused by humans or naturally and fish die. Ex: chemical spill, algae blooms etc...

B) People post too much information on public forums about their successful fishing trip (ie locations) and the trolls fish out those spots


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

DC9781 said:


> B) People post too much information on public forums about their successful fishing trip (ie locations) and the trolls fish out those spots


I don't understand how a "spot" can be fished out when since moving to Columbus, 14/16 places that I've fished at I've caught bass and/or other gamefish. And the majority of these places I've only fished once with no prior knowledge of the lake/pond/river/reservoir. Basically, what I've found is that anywhere there is water, there are good fish to be caught if you fish correctly based on the conditions present. In fact, of the two places I didn't catch fish I know there are some decent fish in both, it just happened that on those days, I didn't figure out the pattern for that day.

I still have over 20 places I haven't had a chance to fish yet that I randomly found on googlemaps, all within 30 minutes of where I live, and if 18 of those places have fish then that will put me at 34 "spots" where I can catch fish. I doubt the trolls will have the skills to take every bass out of every single one of those areas.


----------



## ChrisTechMech (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm not looking for spots as much as I'm looking for bodies of water with something other than blue gill. I'd be happy if I never saw another blue gill again unless I'm with my girls. A muskie would probably scare them away.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

ChrisTechMech said:


> I'm not looking for spots as much as I'm looking for bodies of water with something other than blue gill. I'd be happy if I never saw another blue gill again unless I'm with my girls. A muskie would probably scare them away.


Haha big muskie's would probably scare me away. 

Here are some bodies of water you could fish right now and have a chance at some good bass:

Antrim Lake  clear deep water, difficult for a beginner to catch bass in.

Prairie oaks lakes  Again clear deep water - but very beautiful and so much opportunity to explore!
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aROz5CcuOng[/ame]

Griggs dam - Make sure you have some waders unless the water is warm [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjtfeiWSxUI[/ame]

Hilliard Municipal Ponds -This would be a good place for you to catch some bass, most bass are probably under 2 lbs though
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr3PjoYJOiM[/ame]

Hoover Reservoir  Try fishing the riprap by the dam.

Franklin Park - Very nice little pond, easy access, good place to catch some 1 - 1.5 lb bass and plenty of bluegill if you want to take the girls
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEpK7OY6L0I[/ame]


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

ChrisTechMech said:


> I'm not looking for spots as much as I'm looking for bodies of water with something other than blue gill. I'd be happy if I never saw another blue gill again unless I'm with my girls. A muskie would probably scare them away.


Check your PMs. I sent you some insight on a few locations that my kids and I have enjoyed.


----------



## ChrisTechMech (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you all. I got your message and will check it out too.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

1rod, great videos!!!..... I'm definitely getting one of those hat cams!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> I don't understand how a "spot" can be fished out when since moving to Columbus


I thought we already went over this..How long have you been in Ohio again?, long enough to make a judgement call on our fisheries? Long enough to honestly argue that you know better then we (Ohioans) do when it comes to a spot getting overfished? Kids these days, so forgetful. And please don't say something like "oh, derp, i didn't realize that" because you've already been informed in previous threads and via PM's (From numerous members that have lived here most of there lives) how spots can get ruined by posting specific information, or even worse, specific videos.

Also, I checked your youtube account over the winter. I swear you changed your name to "TennisPro" and started to upload a bunch of Tennis Videos? Perhaps you got Hacked?...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> I still have over 20 places I haven't had a chance to fish yet that I randomly found on googlemaps, all within 30 minutes of where I live, and if 18 of those places have fish then that will put me at 34 "spots" where I can catch fish. I doubt the trolls will have the skills to take every bass out of every single one of those areas.


It's called live bait. And again, you've already been told how the "trolls" (meathunters) In Central Ohio work, in fact you've been told this numerous times, by numerous different people.

Honestly I consider your responses, at this point, to be a slap in the face to those of us who have fished in Central Ohio the vast majority our lives.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

acklac7 said:


> It's called live bait. And again, you've already been told how the "trolls" (meathunters) In Central Ohio work, in fact you've been told this numerous times, by numerous different people.
> 
> Honestly I consider your responses, at this point, to be a slap in the face to those of us who have fished in Central Ohio the vast majority our lives.


Live bait will never outfish artificial lures when fishing for largemouth bass in Ohio. If you disagree, we can have a fish off where you use live bait and I'll use artificials and I guarantee my best 5 will beat yours. I know how the trolls work, and I've been told this several times by several people but dozens of people have enjoyed and learned from my videos so the pros outweigh the cons. I acknowledge however, that river/stream smallies can be more effectively fished using live bait over artificial bait which is why I have never posted a video of your precious darby creek despite catching some nice smallies up to 3 lbs. I have also refrained from posting additional videos of the scioto and olentangy rivers. So I'll let you guys have your rivers and creeks which total 4-6 and I'll keep fishing my ponds/lakes/reservoirs which total over 100.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> Live bait will never outfish artificial lures when fishing for largemouth bass in Ohio. If you disagree, we can have a fish off where you use live bait and I'll use artificials and I guarantee my best 5 will beat yours.


Again, how on gods earth can you make these statements when you've been in Ohio less then what, a year? Also I wasn't talking about outfishing; you brought up the point of needing "skill" to take fish from a resource, and the fact of the matter is no skill is required (with live bait)



1rod1reelfishing said:


> I know how the trolls work, and I've been told this several times by several people but dozens of people have enjoyed and learned from my videos so the pros outweigh the cons.


Again, care to elaborate on how you have come to the conclusion, in less then a years time, that your videos are more beneficial then destructive?



1rod1reelfishing said:


> I acknowledge however, that river/stream smallies can be more effectively fished using live bait over artificial bait which is why I have never posted a video of your precious darby creek despite catching some nice smallies up to 3 lbs. I have also refrained from posting additional videos of the scioto and olentangy rivers. *So I'll let you guys have your rivers and creeks which total 4-6 and I'll keep fishing my ponds/lakes/reservoirs which total over 100.*


So let me get this straight, your going to come into Ohio (and onto our Forum) and tell us what we can and can't have? Seriously dude, get out of here.

Also, and this is important, judging from your post in another thread you likely seem to be in violation of Ohio's private property laws. You're right, there are 100+ plus ponds in the greater Columbus Area, that said 85% of them are private. You go posting videos of these spots and you very well may be issued a ticket based solely on the video evidence, this has happened before with photos, so tread lightly.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> Live bait will never outfish artificial lures when fishing for largemouth bass in Ohio. If you disagree, we can have a fish off where you use live bait and I'll use artificials and I guarantee my best 5 will beat yours. I know how the trolls work, and I've been told this several times by several people but dozens of people have enjoyed and learned from my videos so the pros outweigh the cons. I acknowledge however, that river/stream smallies can be more effectively fished using live bait over artificial bait which is why I have never posted a video of your precious darby creek despite catching some nice smallies up to 3 lbs. I have also refrained from posting additional videos of the scioto and olentangy rivers. So I'll let you guys have your rivers and creeks which total 4-6 and I'll keep fishing my ponds/lakes/reservoirs which total over 100.


Dozens have learned from your videos? What have they learned, that you can catch average sized bass from ponds? The Op asked for places to catch something other than bluegill and you gave some good options. The videos do nothing for me, but I guess you're having fun with your $300 Gopro.


----------



## ChrisTechMech (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow.

Thanks for the info. I never even considered Franklin Park. I live a few minutes from there and figured it was mostly bluegill and turtles. I'll definitely take the girls there with some meal worms. Some of those other places are a little far to take out a 4 & 2 yr old for a couple of hours.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

ChrisTechMech said:


> Wow.


Sorry for hi-jacking your thread, but there's alot you don't know that needed to be addressed. This is not the norm for me or OGF as a whole.


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

Haha that was great!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

kayaker189 said:


> Haha that was great!


+1

I Laughed out loud...


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

acklac7 said:


> +1
> 
> I Laughed out loud...


My laugh was most audible.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

+1 for ChrisTechMech.. The mods must have the night off. I agree with acklak7 that this isn't the norm though its an important topic that needs addressed. This thread became the "shed" quite quick today. 

Bottom line 1Rod1reelfishing... please be more responsible when sharing information on a public forum. Nothing wrong with helping another fisherman out. Use the right "tool" on the website and send a PM where necessary. If you have info to share on techniques that help folks become better at fishing then share it or ask a question to another member if you need help.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

1 R&R, I do enjoy your videos and appreciate the fact that you release fish and seem to know alot about bass. But I agree with a few others that most of that friendly info should be behind the scenes.

Tight lines

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

A decent read, but I'm left wanting more info. Is there a specific thread I should look up when considering how to present what info? Or maybe some of you long time OGF guys would be willing to share either public or through PM? I'm all ears. I've learned a lot from you guys and gals through personal conversation as well as studying up on here and I now want to give back to the community, but in a way that doesn't step on anyone's (including good old mother nature) toes. I'm new to Ohio and won't be here forever, so i'll either keep my mouth shut, or do what I believe to be the right thing and give back to a community that helped me out before it's too late. I've got a pretty good idea about how to go about making info public, but I'm really just asking for some additional guidance in that regard.

Again, sorry to the op for the hi-jacking.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

CavemaNdisguisE said:


> A decent read, but I'm left wanting more info. Is there a specific thread I should look up when considering how to present what info? Or maybe some of you long time OGF guys would be willing to share either public or through PM? I'm all ears. I've learned a lot from you guys and gals through personal conversation as well as studying up on here and I now want to give back to the community, but in a way that doesn't step on anyone's (including good old mother nature) toes. I'm new to Ohio and won't be here forever, so i'll either keep my mouth shut, or do what I believe to be the right thing and give back to a community that helped me out before it's too late. I've got a pretty good idea about how to go about making info public, but I'm really just asking for some additional guidance in that regard.
> 
> Again, sorry to the op for the hi-jacking.


Should be a sticky in each regional forum.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=244327


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

while i do agree with a lot of the issues coming up...i dont think a thread about a new fisherman looking for guidance is a the thread to bring it up in.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

gerb said:


> while i do agree with a lot of the issues coming up...i dont think a thread about a new fisherman looking for guidance is a the thread to bring it up in.


Please believe I was not the one who started it.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i can understand that...but lets not show this guy that these threads always end up in these ogf battles about underlying issues.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

to op....most of the ponds you fish hold bass as well as bluegill. do a search for catching pond bass, and i think you'll catch em


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> Griggs is an excellent spot for smallies and when I went I caught quite a few stripers as well. I actually didn't do well at all when I went to three creeks, I got some bites but I didn't land a single bass which is pretty unusual for waters around here. I heard there was a fish kill within a few years there that probably hurt the fishery.


*** post redacted ***

I should have read to the end of this thread before saying ***********


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

wow.just logged in for the first time in awhile.What happened to freedom of speech...lol. I thought a forum was a place to discuss particular topics and I thought this was central Ohio fishing and now this new fisherman thinks we are arrogant you know whats.I love the vids,I even watch the ones from Joe on youtube.I have fished for a long time here and went into tournament fishing about 10 years ago and I run into guys that are tight lipped about there "secret baits" and "spots" when we all see them on the lake.I joined a great catch and release paper tournament club with great guys that will share tips not there deep dark secrets that accepts non boaters.If you need info or want a boat ride Chris I will take you out without a blindfold and show you some fun.Not all fisherman are the same and I hope you can see 90% of OGF is cool and will help you out.I do understand some of these guys frustration,I have watched some great small ponds get discovered and wiped out in one summer so I will give you that,but slamming a member for showing fun vids is pretty cool,thats technology you gotta roll with it.


----------



## ChrisTechMech (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm used to it. I used to be on a very similar HVAC forum. Most of the guys on there are pretty civil but sometimes the mods have to step in. Hard to hurt my feelings. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## ChrisTechMech (Mar 23, 2014)

No offense BassTeaser (Shad) but I don't want YOU blindfolding me and showing me some "fun". I will hop on the ol' boat and slam some fish though. Hahaha!


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

ChrisTechMech said:


> Wow.
> 
> Thanks for the info. I never even considered Franklin Park. I live a few minutes from there and figured it was mostly bluegill and turtles. I'll definitely take the girls there with some meal worms. Some of those other places are a little far to take out a 4 & 2 yr old for a couple of hours.


This is one example of how videos have helped a member. Franklin Park is extremely small and averages 2-3 feet around the entire area. No one would expect there to be any decent population of bass including myself. However, without trying to fish there you would never know. And it just so happens it has a decent population of 1-1.5 lb bass. By sharing the video, this new member not only has found an excellent opportunity to fish at his leisure, but he can also see the the effectiveness of using a spinnerbait in the rain as per the video. In addition, he can even take his girls out for some bluegill and some possible bass action and should the fish be cooperative, they could potentially become the fisherwomen of the next generation and carry on the sport.


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

acklac7 said:


> Should be a sticky in each regional forum.
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=244327


Thank you. I've never seen that post and it should be a sticky


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks! This is a start.


----------

